# Seminars/Jobfile?



## trel (Jul 13, 2004)

Where did Seminars and Jobfile go?


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

They are now in the CJIS "extranet". It should be an icon on the desktop of the same machine you got it on before. You can also get to the extranet from a MIRCS firearms license machine.


----------



## trel (Jul 13, 2004)

Very good, I will have to take a look. Thanks for your help.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

I dont have the icon, once you get the the extranet screen where is it? Thanks


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

News


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Crvtte65 said:


> News


Got it, thanks. Any reason for the change?


----------

